# Chicks are here!



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

I finally got my chicks this week! I have 2 @ 6 months old and 4 @ 2 months old. All are RIR. Got my first egg this morning!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on the new flock and the new egg.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice! Congrats


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

First egg! So exciting! Congrats!


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

Yay! I remember my girls first egg. How cool is that...!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

First egg! Exceptional! Good good for you both. Congratulations!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I still remember my first egg! My daughter and I found it together and she danced around and promptly cracked it and scrambled it in the pan!!

Great photos! I love the sand, but I would be tempted to crawl in there and make little chicken sand castles.


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> I still remember my first egg! My daughter and I found it together and she danced around and promptly cracked it and scrambled it in the pan!!
> 
> Great photos! I love the sand, but I would be tempted to crawl in there and make little chicken sand castles.


Yeah...that first egg was in The pan before it could cool down.  Made a dandy egg sandwich.


----------

